# Best Age To Bring Puppy Home?



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I'm sorry if this is a repeat, I know Lina at least mentioned something to me in a previous thread about what age her dogs were at homecoming, but I can't seem to find it and can't remember the ages. 

I was planning to pick up my puppy at age 10 weeks (and about 3 days), it's perfect timing from a work standpoint and for my husband's schedule, but meanwhile I've had something out of town come up that might delay it by 3 weeks or more, a real bummer. Due to conflicts with the breeder's schedule, it looks like I either need to keep it at the 10-week mark, or push it to more like 13-14 weeks, since I don't want to pick her up on the original date and then turn around and leave her with my husband for 3 days less than a week later (disaster written all over that one).

I knew I didn't want to get her earlier than 10 weeks, but 13-14 seems kind of late, what do you think? It would be hard to put it off for obvious reasons, but I'm mostly concerned about the bonding, training and socialization aspect of things, wanting to get her off to a good start. Better younger or older from that standpoint? From everything I've been reading, it seems like a lot happens in their little heads in a very short period of time during those early weeks and months. Her breeder is great with all the puppies, but naturally she's going to get more one on one with me.

I'd love any thoughts or input on this one.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I got my Beamer at 14 weeks old, and I think we are pretty well bonded.. lol
10 or 14 weeks does not makee any difference at all! I see it as a positive, as the pup will be with the mother longer and hopefully will be able to sleep through the night by 13-14weeks..

Ryan


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

thanks for the input. I've got to find out if it's even OK with her breeder to keep her that long.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I HOPE the breeder would be ok with keeping one of her babies for 3-4 extra weeks.. if not?????

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would say if you trust your breeder has the time to socialize and work with the dog than you do at the time than wait. I got Dasher just before he turned 5 months- I went up and saw him when he was 4 months. He came to my home completely potty and leash trained (this is priceless!) He is extremely bonded to me and he got his CGC as a puppy, his therapy dog at just after a year, and he is currently rocking in the rally obedience ring. So I would say you can bond with an older puppy just fine. Ask anyone who sees the two of us together- I have a big time mommy's boy. He is definitely my dog (maybe a little too much!) but he still adores his grandma (he can hear her voice through large crowds!)


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Well, I'm sure she would, but I doubt it's her preference, and I haven't talked to her about that possibility yet. It sounds like she has a lot going on those couple of weeks, so I imagine the puppies would be getting a bit less attention than usual, but I'll have to find out. 

I did have one breeder (different person) tell me last year that she preferred to get puppies into their homes by anywhere from 8-10 weeks for an apparently important "bonding period" before they bonded too much with their original home, not sure if that's a genuine concern. 

And, I gotta admit.... I'm just impatient for the puppy kisses, so I'm trying to figure out a way to avoid delaying it. Also would put my mind at ease to hear it's perfectly OK, if I can't avoid it.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, Amanda. I'm not sure how much time she would have to work with her that way, I really doubt she'd be leash trained, though probably progressing well on paper training. This is where I'm not sure whether I'd have setbacks in the training department if she wasn't able to get a lot of one on one time.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I am not an expert, but I tend to think that the longer the pup stays with mom the more confident it will be later on in life (I may be wrong on that). I don't see anything negative with staying with mom for a few more wks.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane- Here are some other things to think about as I joked with a friend I will never get a younger puppy again- my experience was so perfect. <BG> I am also confident Dash learned a lot of it from following the adult dogs in his home. Dash came to my house and flew out my dog door (just like he did the breeder's home) I went out and bought Nature's Miracle and apple bitter and all the puppy things I was freakign out about. Only one time he had one accident (I shut the dog door at night and forgot to open it in the morning). Also one of the things I like more about Dasher than Belle who I got at 11 1/2 weeks from a breeder is that he is so confident with other dogs and reads dog body language so well. I think his fur family taught him things that the breeder couldn't nor could I.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Petaluna said:


> Well, I'm sure she would, but I doubt it's her preference, and I haven't talked to her about that possibility yet. It sounds like she has a lot going on those couple of weeks, so I imagine the puppies would be getting a bit less attention than usual, but I'll have to find out.
> 
> I did have one breeder (different person) tell me last year that she preferred to get puppies into their homes by anywhere *from 8-10 weeks for an apparently important "bonding period" before they bonded too much with their original home*, not sure if that's a genuine concern.
> 
> And, I gotta admit.... I'm just impatient for the puppy kisses, so I'm trying to figure out a way to avoid delaying it. Also would put my mind at ease to hear it's perfectly OK, if I can't avoid it.


Emphasis mine.

I have never ever heard that before and it seems completely untrue to me. What about older dogs that get adopted out? Of course it's possible that a slightly older pup would take a little more time to get adjusted but I can't imagine that Kubrick and I or Hitchcock and I could be more well-bonded if they had come to me earlier. That just seems silly.

Btw, I got Kubrick at 13 weeks and Hitch at 12 weeks. If I had to do it all over again, I wouldn't change a thing. No way would I get them younger than that... not that you can't do it, it's just my preference.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with Amanda completely. I got both Benji and Lizzie at 13 weeks. They bonded with us immediately. 

They were potty trained, well socialized and had learnt their manners properly from their breeder and fur family. I was fortunate that I could replicate the entire set up the breeder had at her home- doggie door, ex-pen, water and food bowls, crate location etc. I am really lucky to have a great breeder who is always there for all her puppy owners and puppies 24 /7 year in and year out. I was a first time puppy owner and I think it is really critical that the new owers have a supportive breeder.

Like Carolina said, I wouldn't get them younger.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I didn't get Baloo until he was 6 months, and our experience has been awesome. We bonded right away, but our situation is probably different then yours. He was born in the breeders home and lived with them and 6 other adult hav's until I got him so he was well socialized and pretty much house trained.

You definitely don't want to separate her too early from her Mom, but you should do whatever you feel most comfortable with.

Did you decide on a name yet? Good luck, let us know when the arrival date will be.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Amanda & Lina, very good to know. I hadn't thought about their learning from the other dogs - that could be a real bonus. I do have her signed up for a June puppy class primarily for that canine socialization, and either way she'd be home in time for that.

The thing about the training - like with dash using the doggie door, could be good or bad depending on what she's learned and gotten accustomed to. There is another litter of puppies just a few weeks behind ours, and I think she occasionally watches the even younger litter that her daughter's Hav just had, so I gotta think there will be accidents going unnoticed. I do think she encourages the older puppies to go outside, though. 

I guess 13-14 weeks is probably OK, if it's OK with her breeder. Maybe I'm just impatient. An extra 3-4 weeks feels like an eternity! It would be interesting to take a poll and see whose dogs did better with potty training and canine socialization, and whether their age at bringing them home had anything to do with it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, socialization has everything to do with the breeder... Kubrick's breeder did not socialize him at all/well (he was an oops litter and she was working 14 hour days at the time) so he was a challenge to socialize to the city, other dogs and people. He's very good now, but it did take a while. Hitchcock, on the other hand, came from a breeder who was wonderful (as I'm sure you know ) and he is 100% socialized and loves everyone! Kids, dogs, adults, men, women... everyone!

As far as potty training, I can say that I could tell a big difference between Kubrick and Hitchcock. At 13 weeks, Kubrick came to me pretty much potty trained. He had maybe 3 days of adjustment and then only rarely had accidents (of course I was always REALLY on top of him). For Hitchcock, the first week (remember he was 12 weeks, so 1 week younger than Kubrick when I got him) was full of accidents! It seems to me that by 13 weeks he started to be better and right now we've had a month and a half of zero accidents with him (no accidents since he was 14 weeks). So I do think age has something to do with it... of course, it's possible I just got two really smart dogs!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hey Lina, 

Yeah, I figured there would be a lot more leaking and frequent potty trips at a younger age, I was prepared for that. Not sure how much "formal" potty training she would get, particularly for outside, but I can probably work that out later. 

I guess I just need to talk it over with her breeder and find out whether her schedule permits her to give our pup a little more one on one if we have leave her there a few extra weeks. Sounds like if she can, it might even be better for me in the big picture. 

It means I wait even longer for puppy breath, though. Hard!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Murphy*

Murphy was 8 weeks when I got him from his breeder. I thought at the time that maybe he was too young at 8 weeks. I got him on a Sunday and brought him to work with me on Monday morning. Everything worked out so well. He is an extremely social little guy. Because he comes to work during the week he got used to the dinging of the door and has never barked at our customers. He does however run to greet them and everyone is his friend. I don't think that age is important it is the love that you give and receive that sets the tone. Good luck and whatever you decide will be fine.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It varies with the puppy and the owner. Ours leave somewhere between 10 and 12 weeks usually but there are differences with individual puppies as well as experience and capabilities of the owners.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input, everyone. I am just waiting to hear back on what she can do in terms of keeping her a few weeks longer. At this point I don't have much of a choice on delaying it, it's a memorial service I need to attend the week after our originally scheduled pickup date (my grandma nearly made it to 100!). I wouldn't want to bring her home and then turn her over to someone else to take care of her for three days right after such a big change in her environment and people, and my husband for sure can't handle it by himself.

Hopefully she'll be able to keep her a few extra weeks and this will all work out. (It'll give us more time to get our back lawn in, if nothing else.) Otherwise it'll be a bit of a scramble, but no way am I missing out on getting this dog! Hell or high water, I'll make it happen.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

This is just me, but the best time to bring doggy home is after it is house trained...eace:

Enjoy ownership these dogs are amazing and so very sweet, and the peeps on this forum are flippin' awesome!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Krimmyk said:


> This is just me, but the best time to bring doggy home is after it is house trained...eace:
> 
> Enjoy ownership these dogs are amazing and so very sweet, and the peeps on this forum are flippin' awesome!


I'm with you there. I got Milo at 5 1/2 months and Bailey at just about 9 weeks. I was worried it was too early with Bailey but boy was I wrong. He was outgoing and happy from the moment he met his first person in New York and has the most delightful personality. As for potty training, it was *much* easier with Bailey and so fast. Milo has always been a challenge in that department. I don't believe his breeder gave a lot of time to that part of his development. By the age he came to me, he had a lot of bad habits to break.

I think you can ask a hundred people and get a hundred different responses. Everyone's experience is different.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I got both of mine at 11.5 weeks. We bonded immediately. They are 11 mos apart in age and they bonded within the first hour. I think it was a great age to get them.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

pjewel said:


> [...] I think you can ask a hundred people and get a hundred different responses. Everyone's experience is different.


I totally agree with Geri. I got Pablo 2 days shy of 9 weeks and thought the first 3-4 weeks were terribly rough cause he seemed to constantly leak every 5-10 min. Once he hit the 12-13 week age, it got MUCH easier. If I get another pup, it'll be definitely older than 11 weeks.

ETA: his breeder had never given a puppy away that young. But since there were only 2 in the litter and no other puppies at a different age, she was able to devote LOTS of time to these 2 fellows and felt comfortable letting him go with me, who was at home 24/7.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I still believe in 8 weeks . Especially if the breeder is lax with socialization. The window of opportunity is short. I am just not convinced that Havanese are any different than most dogs. Here is a quote from Ian Dunbar "From the very first day you get your puppy, the clock is ticking. And time flies! By eight weeks of age, your puppy's Critical Period of Socialization is already waning and within a month, his most impressionable learning period will start to close. There is so much to teach, and nearly everything needs to be taught right away."


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

ah, I don't know what to think. I'm definitely getting the impression the logic of leaving her till 13+ weeks hinges on her breeder being able to work with her on her socialization and potty training. Honestly, the only way I can get her at the 9 or 10 week mark is if I skip my grandmother's memorial, and I don't know if my family could understand that. I don't personally need it for closure, I said my goodbyes the last time I saw her because I knew it was the last time, but they already judge me about other stuff, I'm not sure I want to give them another reason, and for sure I don't want to hurt my mom's feelings. My husband actually said he'd watch the puppy for a few days if he didn't have to work, and he _could_ cancel clients, but I know he won't - and that was a real convenient excuse! :brick:

Any of you guys wanna volunteer to babysit for a few days? ound:

I have to say I like Ian Dunbar's books, and I've read his comments about the importance of those early weeks - it does make sense to me, but it also seems like he feels your dog is pretty much ruined if you don't do everything exactly right from day one, if they don't get exposed to 100 people, etc., which to me feels a bit melodramatic and dire, and frankly had I read it before deciding to get my puppy, I probably would have chickened out (again- lol!) Talk about pressure. I did everything wrong with my last dog according to him, and yeah she was a little shy in some new situations, but overall a great pet.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Petaluna said:


> ah, I don't know what to think. I'm definitely getting the impression the logic of leaving her till 13+ weeks hinges on her breeder being able to work with her on her socialization and potty training. Honestly, the only way I can get her at the 9 or 10 week mark is if I skip my grandmother's memorial, and I don't know if my family could understand that. I don't personally need it for closure, I said my goodbyes the last time I saw her because I knew it was the last time, but they already judge me about other stuff, I'm not sure I want to give them another reason, and for sure I don't want to hurt my mom's feelings. My husband actually said he'd watch the puppy for a few days if he didn't have to work, and he _could_ cancel clients, but I know he won't - and that was a real convenient excuse! :brick:
> 
> Any of you guys wanna volunteer to babysit for a few days? ound:
> 
> I have to say I like Ian Dunbar's books, and I've read his comments about the importance of those early weeks - it does make sense to me, but it also seems like he feels your dog is pretty much ruined if you don't do everything exactly right from day one, if they don't get exposed to 100 people, etc., which to me feels a bit melodramatic and dire, and frankly had I read it before deciding to get my puppy, I probably would have chickened out (again- lol!) Talk about pressure. I did everything wrong with my last dog according to him, and yeah she was a little shy in some new situations, but overall a great pet.


You have to do what you have to do. I am just giving you the advice of an expert. Many others will tell you the same sort of things. Good for you for preparing yourself. You are at a difficult timing with personal issues. Just do your best, at least this dog will be loved. Ian suggests 100 because he knows people will only be lucky to introduce half that at best. Keep us posted. Hugs and wags Dave and Molly.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, if I were you, I would definitely attend my grandma's funeral. I would either try to work it out with my breeder to keep the pup longer or my DH or maybe even a forum member near you. I would puppy sit her in a heart beat, but you know I'm too far. You have to do what YOU think is best for your situation. People, incl. so-called experts, have different opinions about everything on a daily basis. I honestly don't think your pup is going to have major personality/behavioral issues just because you get it a month later. Especially, if she stays in a positive environment like your breeder's.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Diane do what you have to do.

Meanwhile, I got Posh at SIX MONTHS and I've never had a better socialized, easy going, even keeled, not afraid of anything or anyone dog. As soon as I got her she went EVERYWHERE with me, and I do mean everywhere, she has met kids, dogs, the elderly, people in wheelchairs, cats, chickens, horses, alpaca, llamas, etc...I also started obedience training with her in a formal class the week she came home, daily grooming (I don't think she'd ever had her hair in a topknot, she hated it at first), crate training, and leash training.

She had never been on a leash, and that was an obvious bummer. However, we have totally gotten past that and she has awesome leash manners.

Honestly, you don't want anything but positive thoughts from your family about your new dog, and I'm sure you don't want guilty strings attached to your wonderful experience of picking up your new pup. I highly doubt the great breeder you have found is going to have any problem with hanging on to your pup for a few more weeks.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks you guys, you're right, and that helps a lot. I know there's a solution here that will make everyone happy, I think I fretted about it too much in one day. (Maryam, I could see if Jill wants to babysit - lol!! Like she doesn't have enough on her plate with two.) I'm still waiting to hear back from my breeder, but even if I have to pay her a boarding fee for the extra time, I would do that if it means keeping good will in my family. I have no idea what the usual protocol is when a buyer wants to pick up a puppy a few weeks late, but would imagine it's different with every breeder. She's really nice, and I think she understands this situation is beyond my control. I just hope she's not too busy to keep her longer.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I would take her for you but you would never get her back 


I think any of the ages mentioned would work. What I am shooting for is to pick up george at 9 weeks to give him plenty of time for mom corrections and then I take over for the rest. But nothing says 13 weeks would be any different esp with a good breeder.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

davetgabby said:


> I still believe in 8 weeks . Especially if the breeder is lax with socialization. The window of opportunity is short.


I personally don't know a good breeder that would let a Havanese puppy go home at 8 weeks.

Another thing I thought of.... if you think of dogs bonded to their owners think of service dogs. service dogs, seeing eye dogs, search and rescue dogs, etc. usually don't go to their owners until after they are at least 18 months. I looked at volunteering for one of the most well known places for dogs. I would have the puppy from 12 weeks to 12 months just for socialization. Then they take the dog to actually train it. Also I think you ask anyone involved with rescue, even when you have the dogs a short time, if you are there for them the dog will remember that and bond to you very fast.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Petaluna said:


> Thanks you guys, you're right, and that helps a lot. I know there's a solution here that will make everyone happy, I think I fretted about it too much in one day. (Maryam, I could see if Jill wants to babysit - lol!! Like she doesn't have enough on her plate with two.) I'm still waiting to hear back from my breeder, but even if I have to pay her a boarding fee for the extra time, I would do that if it means keeping good will in my family. I have no idea what the usual protocol is when a buyer wants to pick up a puppy a few weeks late, but would imagine it's different with every breeder. She's really nice, and I think she understands this situation is beyond my control. I just hope she's not too busy to keep her longer.


Diane, I'd be happy to puppysit! Send me a PM with the dates. My only concern would be my working full-time but depending on the dates, maybe something can be worked out.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Jill I can come over and help. 

Diane you know in your heart you must go to the memorial service. I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother. 

I know your breeder is busy but it would surprise me if she wouldn't keep her for the extra time. 

It'll all work regardless.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hi Hedy, I did PM Jill and she's up for it, so that's an option. I gotta say I'm totally comfortable with that if my breeder is, though my one concern is a selfish one - I know I won't be sleeping much at all those first few nights at least, even if she does, I will be thinking about her and just that will keep me up. I'm a total insomniac under normal circumstances, and when something about my routine changes, it really makes it worse. So, I'd probably be a stressed out zombie trying to take an 8 hour road trip to a sad event five days after bringing her home. I don't know, that sounds like a bit of an ordeal. I was trying to time her homecoming so I'd have a few days off work without any other immediate pressures or commitments. So if I don't sleep for a week, it won't affect much besides my sanity.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, honestly if you're going to take her home and then only 5 days later take her back, I'd just keep her at the breeder's. It's confusing for a young puppy and 5 days isn't enough for her to get really accustomed to your house and her new environment only to be wrenched back to the breeders and then a week later back to you. I think you'll find that although your puppy will be happy and will settle in nicely, her personality and FULL playfulness won't show until the end of the first week. Hitchcock is extremely well adjusted and he happiest pup I've ever seen, but even he didn't seem like he was fully at ease (by that I mean that he played a lot more later) until about a week and a half had gone by.

I heard from another breeder of a puppy that had something similar happen to him (back to the breeders after a short time) and they said it was very tough to get him accustomed to the house again after they brought him back. She told me if she had to do it over again, she'd just have kept the puppy until the owners had come back from vacation instead of giving him to them for a week and then taking him back.

I'm not trying to confuse you, I swear, just trying to think of what's best for the puppy! And as much as I agree with Ian Dunbar (and I do agree with most of his methods and ideas), I still think 8 weeks is way too young and haven't heard of a single good breeder who would let their pups go that young, nor would I want to go to a breeder that would. Just my opinion.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hi Lina, 

thanks, I do feel the same way, really, but actually it was Jill who offered to take care of her for those 3 days, not the breeder, but same effect I guess - a big change-up in environment. It's confusing because I've also read that exposing them to new situations and people as much as you can helps them gain confidence and flexibility, but maybe not when it comes to adjusting to a new home at such a young age. What I'm hoping is that her breeder will either be able to flex and let us pick her up on Mother's day on our way home, since we will be going directly by there, or be able to keep her a few extra weeks. It's just an unplanned scheduling conflict. I had this all worked out originally, darn it! :frusty: Can you tell I'm a control freak? lol!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry, I got all mixed up and thought you were saying that the breeder was going to take her back for those days. Perhaps if it's a new environment it won't be as bad, though it will probably be still a little confusing to her. Whatever you decide, I'm sure you won't be ruining her for life or anything. Don't stress out about it so much... it'll work out.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

thanks, trying not to stress! (Not my forte - lol!). I know Jill would take awesome care of her, love her up, and she'd probably have tons of fun with Cody and Tess. I have no idea what my breeder will think of that idea, but it's good to have that option if we need it and she's open to it. I have no experience with how a couple of changes in environment early on like that affect their training or confidence. It probably depends a lot on the dog and the people involved.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I almost started a new thread, but thought I'd finish it here. I talked to my breeder tonight - she is GREAT, btw, I feel really good about how much she focuses on all the dogs' needs. She's agreed to let us stop by and pick up our puppy on the way home from the out of state memorial service, it's right on the way, and even though it's mother's day and she has plans with her family, we will be able to get her then, so she'll be 11 1/2 weeks, which I think will be just fine. It's not great timing for me for other reasons, my work schedule being one of them, I'm a little stressed about how I'm going to juggle some things, but otherwise it makes perfect sense. I'm probably going to be driving with my brother, so just hoping that time frame works for him. If for any reason that plan falls through, I could still pick her up later at more like 13 weeks, and she would get plenty of socialization and training during her extra time there, but she thought the transition would be a little easier if I got her before the 12 week mark. The fact that it's one less long trip - it'll literally save 7 hours of driving, kind of sealed the deal.

Thanks so much for all the help and input on this! I probably could have saved us all the trouble if I'd just waited until I talked to her first - lol! I'm a slow learner... :brick:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Diane ,don't worry so much, things will work out just fine. You know what you have to do and you will be great at it. Being home for a few days when you get a new puppy has its good and bad points. Sometimes people take a week off and are with the pup constantly. And when they have to go back to work it creates a bigger separation anxiety problem. Just get the pup used to longer and longer sessions without you right there. Crate training is good for this. And don't underestimate the power of the kong and some chew toys for when she will be alone. Congrats, you must be excited. Keep in touch. Dave


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave! Actually I work at home, so in some ways it will be easier, but sometimes have a heavy workload with daily deadlines. I'm self employed, but do have some backup, though it's hit or miss whether they will be available to help if I need to unload some work. 

When it comes to getting her used to being alone, I will actually have to make a different kind of effort in that department - crating her for periods of time in another part of the house, or going out when I don't need to! She won't be sleeping right with me, maybe on the other side of the half wall, or potentially in another room, primarily because if she's with me all day when I'm working, I want her to have some time separated from me so she'll learn to be independent. I do have a small stash of kong style toys, and still so much more to buy and to learn! I'm on information overload right now to tell you the truth - lol! 

Your input is much appreciated! I was on my own with my last puppy, I wish I'd had this kind of support then.  I don't even think I had the internet then!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you've got the right idea Diane. Piece of cake. LOL


----------

